# Cop Tases handcuffed girl in back, now braindead!



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

*Cop Tases handcuffed girl in back, now braindead!*






YouTube Video











The Florida Highway Patrol have cleared 267-pound Trooper Daniel Cole of wrongdoing and have released a disturbing dash cam video that captured him tasing a 100 pound, 20 year old handcuffed girl in the back as she fled. The Florida Department of Law Enforcement determined Trooper Daniel Cole's "use of force" was justified when he tased the woman last September at the FHP Pinellas Park Substation and cleared him of wrongdoing. The fleeing woman, Danielle Maudsley, 20, suffered severe brain damage after hitting her head on the concrete and has been in a persistent vegetative state ever since.
The video shows Maudsley fleeing a back door of the substation with Cole following closely behind

Maudsley's mother said the trooper should have used other means to stop her daughter from fleeing. "He was right behind her. He could've reached out," Maudsley said. "It was unnecessary." The mother hired defense attorney Kevin Haylsett, who put FHP on notice for a lawsuit. Hayslett said Cole violated FHP's taser policy which states: "Fleeing cannot be the sole reason for the deployment." "When you shoot someone in the back, and they're running away, all that force -- as you saw when Danielle's head hit the concrete -- that's why they don't allow you to do that, because you can have horrible tragedies like this," Hayslett said.


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 17, 2012)

gonna be a helluva lawsuit!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> gonna be a helluva lawsuit!



yup.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

That fat phuqer wasn't going to be able to wrangle up that ity bity hand cuffed girl..So he tased her and she dropped like a 100lb bag of potatoes. This just shows how badly some of these cops let themselves get out of shape.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope they win a boatload of money.  Maybe trooper fatass should shed 100 pounds so a little girl doesn't get away without having to fuck her up for life.


----------



## LAM (Feb 17, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Maybe trooper fatass should shed 100 pounds so a little girl doesn't get away without having to fuck her up for life.



that fat fuck couldn't outrun a box turtle...

you kind of have to think about the surface that the person is going to land on even when using non-lethal force, especially with children as their skulls offer far less protection to the brain than adults.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2012)

He was just too fat to chase her, he would had been crucified if he tackled her. its just so tough to be a cop, one small mistake can cost ya. Terrible incident, feel bad for the girl but really I must ask her....WHY YOU GOTTA RUN BIATCH!!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 17, 2012)

Surprised this girls father hasn't killed that officer


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2012)

Its sad, her future ruined due to her bad decision of running away. The cop must feel like shit now, I wouldn't be able to sleep. sad ending.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Its sad, her future ruined due to her bad decision of running away. The cop must feel like shit now, I wouldn't be able to sleep. sad ending.



I think there was more than one bad decision made there


----------



## swollen (Feb 17, 2012)

That's Fu*ck'd up!, I feel bad for what that family has to go thru now...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

the 100lb unarmed girl was already handcuffed, he used unnecessary force because he is a fat piece of shit cop that thinks he can do whatever he wants, fuck him I hope he loses his job and gets his ass sued off.


----------



## redz (Feb 17, 2012)

It's very unfortunate that this happened but she must have done something to be arrested. It`s a fluke that she hit her head and the same thing could have happened even if he had tackled her. I don`t think the cop did anything wrong.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> He was just too fat to chase her, he would had been crucified if he tackled her. its just so tough to be a cop, one small mistake can cost ya. Terrible incident, feel bad for the girl but really I must ask her....WHY YOU GOTTA RUN BIATCH!!!!



Why did she run?  Because she got the chance to.  Why did she get the chance to run?  Because trooper two-ton was probably more worried about his next feeding to maintain that rippling mass that only does so when he's moving.  

To quote Lex Luthor from Superman the Movie "It's amazing the brain generates enough power to keep those legs moving."


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 17, 2012)

redz said:


> It's very unfortunate that this happened but she must have done something to be arrested. It`s a fluke that she hit her head and the same thing could have happened even if he had tackled her. I don`t think the cop did anything wrong.



There was no need to tackle, much less tase, her.  She was within grabbing distance.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Prince said:


> the 100lb unarmed girl was already handcuffed, he used unnecessary force because he is a fat piece of shit cop that thinks he can do whatever he wants, fuck him I hope he loses his job and gets his ass sued off.



Agreed!


----------



## LAM (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> He was just too fat to chase her, he would had been crucified if he tackled her. its just so tough to be a cop, one small mistake can cost ya. Terrible incident, feel bad for the girl but really I must ask her....WHY YOU GOTTA RUN BIATCH!!!!



growing up we always ran from the cops.  if it was a party in a field we ran the other way, if the cops were busting a house party we jumped out the windows, etc.  we never made it easy for them.  but we also never did anything bad that was beyond under-age drinking.  it got to the point where many of us had been busted so many times for underage drinking our fines were like $400-$500 which was a hella lot of money back in the 80's just for that.

but we also lived in a place where there really wasn't any real crime, cops never, ever made any felony stops, etc.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

redz said:


> I don`t think the cop did anything wrong.



are u serious?

_Maudsley's mother said the trooper should have used other means to stop  her daughter from fleeing. "He was right behind her. He could've reached  out," Maudsley said. "It was unnecessary." The mother hired defense  attorney Kevin Haylsett, who put FHP on notice for a lawsuit. Hayslett  said Cole violated FHP's taser policy which states: *"Fleeing cannot be  the sole reason for the deployment." "When you shoot someone in the  back, and they're running away, all that force -- as you saw when  Danielle's head hit the concrete -- that's why they don't allow you to  do that, because you can have horrible tragedies like this," Hayslett  said. 	*_


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Why did she run?  Because she got the chance to.  Why did she get the chance to run?  Because trooper two-ton was probably more worried about his next feeding to maintain that rippling mass that only does so when he's moving.
> 
> To quote Lex Luthor from Superman the Movie "It's amazing the brain generates enough power to keep those legs moving."




The fact remains, she made her decision, jeopardized her own health and she basically put it on the hands of the law officer.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> The fact remains, she made her decision and jeopardized her own health and put it on the hands of the law officer.



does not matter, he had no reason to tase her in the back, he will lose the lawsuit.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> The fact remains, she made her decision and jeopardized her own health and put it on the hands of the law officer.



The officer jeopardized her health.  There are departmental guidelines for use of the taser which he didn't follow.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2012)

Prince said:


> does not matter, he had no reason to tase her in the back, he will lose the lawsuit.



I agree, I'm not defending the cop. He put himself in a tough situation. All im saying is she could had avoided putting herself in harms way by not running away; thats all.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> The officer jeopardized her health.  There are departmental guidelines for use of the taser which he didn't follow.



Dude don't you get it?  they are humans, capable of making mistakes. anyone with half of brain knows not to run away from police especially being handcuffed. its a lose/lose situation for the person running away. Again the cop should had not tassed her but Murphys law applies here.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2012)

If you watch the vid closely at the beginning he was slowing down to tase her. He never tried to catch her at all. He could have hooked his hand easily onto the cuffs she was wearing and pulled her to a stop. He shot her without even trying to grab her.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol at all parties involved. I think the girl was braindead before she got tasored and slammed her head, and the cop is a fat dumb piece of shit.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Regardless of what that girl did, I highly doubt she killed someone, she didn't deserve to be tased. 

Here's a novel concept, I'm not a cop, but I've had plenty of encounters with them...how about making the girl sit on curb or something. That way you prevent her from running! 

Phuquin cops!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> If you watch the vid closely at the beginning he was slowing down to tase her. He never tried to catch her at all. He could have hooked his hand easily onto the cuffs she was wearing and pulled her to a stop. He shot her without even trying to grab her.



Lazy american?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2012)

Looked trigger happy to me.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Dude don't you get it?  they are humans, capable of making mistakes. anyone with half of brain knows not to run away from police especially being handcuffed. its a lose/lose situation for the person running away. Again the cop should had not tassed her but Murphys law applies here.



Like you said, people make mistakes.  Hers was running away.  Lawman lardass wasn't doing his job properly.  His mistake which he tried to make up for by using unnecessary force being the lazy piece of shit that he is.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 17, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Regardless of what that girl did, I highly doubt she killed someone, she didn't deserve to be tased.
> 
> Here's a novel concept, I'm not a cop, but I've had plenty of encounters with them...how about making the girl sit on curb or something. That way you prevent her from running!
> 
> Phuquin cops!



Cops always make me sit on the pavement. Then again, I have only been in handcuffs twice. I'm not sure what the protocol is, but it is pretty fucking hard to to get up and run away when you are sitting on your ass with your hands behind your back. 

But, until they get the cuffs on, I am running too if there is no way for them to know who I was. I have run from cops twice during mardi gras in Mobile, AL. Michael Johnson would have had trouble catching me with all the adrenaline I had in my system.  My buddy and I cleared a 5 foot wall like it was a track hurdle.


----------



## bundle (Feb 17, 2012)

Im usually 99% on law e's side but not on this one, where the fuck is she gonna go if she gets away handcuffed-not far, that fat fuck is an embarrassment , put the (dozen ) donuts down you fat fuck,someone release the beast on the back of his head


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Cops always make me sit on the pavement. Then again, I have only been in handcuffs twice. I'm not sure what the protocol is, but it is pretty fucking hard to to get up and run away when you are sitting on your ass with your hands behind your back.
> 
> But, until they get the cuffs on, I am running too if there is no way for them to know who I was. I have run from cops twice during mardi gras in Mobile, AL. Michael Johnson would have had trouble catching me with all the adrenaline I had in my system.  My buddy and I cleared a 5 foot wall like it was a track hurdle.



Right, that's just from experience.

Right again, given the chance I'd run, too!  As a matter of fact, as a kid growing up with a disdain for cops, we used to throw rocks at police cars as they cruised the lows on the weekends. We had several planned hiding spots in the hood!

Ahhh, youth.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Lol at all parties involved. I think the girl was braindead before she got tasored and slammed her head, and the cop is a fat dumb piece of shit.


Best post in the thread.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

zaphod said:


> trooper fatass





zaphod said:


> trooper two-ton





zaphod said:


> lawman lardass


lol


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

All joking aside, although that girl was a dumb ass for running, I hope that fat prick loses his job, and the city gets slammed with what will easily be a lawsuit in the 10's of millions.

I hope people make his life a living hell for as long as he lives. I hope this haunts him for the rest of his life.

That fat piece of shit should never have a weapon of any kind in his hands. He was way too quick to resort to a more aggressive tactic.

These fucking pigs should have to be held to a high physical standard. Some of them are some real lazy pieces of shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2012)

she was involved in 2 hit and runs, was driving without a license, and had cocaine and oxycodone in her system. if he hadn't of fucked up her life she might have discovered a cure for cancer or something..... yea that's it.


----------



## SFW (Feb 17, 2012)

As much as i dislike cops, he did nothing wrong. She was an unruly junkie and fleeing. Life is tough.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2012)

If she was on steroids the cop would have been given a promotion and a medal.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree that the taser was over the top, but you know how these internal investigations are played out. They're *always* going to look out for their brothers in blue. 

He probably justified it by saying he didn't want her to run out into traffic and be struck by an oncoming vehicle. Statements like that always get these guys off the hook.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fat slob couldn't even catch a girl


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> she was involved in 2 hit and runs, was driving without a license, and had cocaine and oxycodone in her system. if he hadn't of fucked up her life she might have discovered a cure for cancer or something..... yea that's it.


I hate to say this, but if this is true, the world is probably a safer place without someone like her.


----------



## malk (Feb 17, 2012)

poor girl probably urinated her panties,fat cunt got a boner watching.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 17, 2012)

thats messed up.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it's sad everyone over looks the fact that it happened as a result of her decision. I was brought up to own the decisions I make, good or bad.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh well......dont run from the cops.....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2012)

she actually removed one of the handcuffs in the car, and then the cop  replaced them. The officer, in and interview, also said that he warned  her that he was going to tase her if she tried anything, and she simply  told him, "no you're not".

Video of her taking the cuffs off..

Video - News, Entertainment, Health, Politics - Bay News 9


Fact: 
* Maudsley was arrested for her alleged involvement in two hit-and-run crashes and driving without a license. 

* Maudsley was running towards US Highway 19 which is a high volume road.

* Maudsley had oxycodone and cocaine in her system at the time.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, what a scumbag!  As was already said, the cop is a fat fuck! I cant believe  there is no physical criteria that has to be met for them  to keep their jobs. I dont know if state cops have diff. rules than city or county but the state cops we have in Pa. are built like brick shit houses compared to your average philly cop.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2012)

You have to ask yourself what role did the drugs in her system have on her vegetative state, because she seemed to be moving pretty well after the fall at the end there.  Did she consume a whole bag of coke or bottle of pills right before aprehension?


----------



## LAM (Feb 17, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> I dont know if state cops have diff. rules than city or county but the state cops we have in Pa. are built like brick shit houses compared to your average philly cop.



being from Philly about half my friends in local LE are state troopers and yes they are in substantially better shape than local LE in the townships, etc.  the guys on the special task forces in the city are in great shape as well.


----------



## bundle (Feb 17, 2012)

who cares about the girl
that fat fucking slob is an embarrassment


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 17, 2012)

I work with the college police in a civilian review capacity at work.  The use of the Taser has become the go to, "I ain't getting sweaty over this" tool for the cops. The cops all know that it is safer/easier to zap a suspect than to get in a fight or have an escalation of force that may lead to the use of deadly force. I personally do believe they are using them too much. There are policies set down by the Arizona Department of Public Safety (state police), but the cops can and do lie about what happened. I have reviewed cases where students were Tasered for simply not complying with a cops instructions to go somewhere else. Tasers were intended to be an alternative to lethal force, not as the go to tool because you don't want to use your brain. Too many cops use them so they don't have to work hard.  

Now as for this case of the girl. Tragic. She was fucked up, a little disaster in shorts. I also believe the cop should have hit the gas pedal a little harder and grabbed her. The other side of this is the high probability personal physical damage, including the cracking her head on the pavement, if that lard ass did tackle her with his full body weight landing on her.  This was lose lose if I ever saw one.


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

Got my first degree in Criminal justice, most of my friends form the old days are cops. As big of a cunt you might think I am, all of them were way worse then me.


----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

what a fkin asshole


----------



## troubador (Feb 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> she actually removed one of the handcuffs in the car, and then the cop  replaced them. The officer, in and interview, also said that he warned  her that he was going to tase her if she tried anything, and she simply  told him, "no you're not".
> 
> Video of her taking the cuffs off..
> 
> ...



So she was involved in 2 hit and runs, was driving without a license, and had cocaine and oxycodone in her system, removed the handcuffs, then ignored the cops warning that she'd get tased and ran toward a busy highway? Holy Shit! 

Druggies resisting arrest get tased all the time, this time there was a freak accident and she suffered brain damage. Sure in retrospect it's easy to say the cop should have done something else but I don't have a lot of sympathy for her. The crackhead was involved in two hit and runs. The whole thing is sad but I can't see where the officer should be held liable.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Lol at all parties involved. I think the girl was braindead before she got tasored and slammed her head, and the cop is a fat dumb piece of shit.



How fucking dare you say this!?

No, I am just kidding. You are totally right on this one.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 19, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Got my first degree in Criminal justice, most of my friends form the old days are cops. *As big of a cunt you might think I am, all of them were way worse then me*.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2012)

They said she has been in a vegetative state ever since the blow from falling. Yet, she sat up, cried in her hands, and then followed the officers orders of laying back down. 

What is the source for the article?


----------



## malk (Feb 20, 2012)

she could have had a swelling on the brain,a clot.maybe it was all the
coke in her system and other drugs,maybe she banged her braincell in
one of the hit n runs,who gives a fuck..she's no danger to anyone now.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing the girl did justifies what happened to her. Fuck all of you pieces of trash for thinking otherwise.


----------



## redz (Feb 20, 2012)

> Nothing the girl did justifies what happened to her. Fuck all of you pieces of trash for thinking otherwise.


She shouldn`t have ran, while no one deserves the worst case scenario I`m sure the cop did not intend to do as much damage as what happened either. I`m not a cop and don`t even personally know any but it seems alot of people judge them one and the same.


----------



## crazyotter (Feb 20, 2012)

These fat fuck cops who don't want to chase people or wrestle anyone to the ground are pulling the taser out every time they get a chance. If you can't handle a 100lb girl then maybe you should think about a different line of work. 
Regardless of what the girl was "accused" of doing doesn't justify putting her life in danger. 

I hope the family gets a huge payout. I also hope that cop tries pulling a taser on a 250lb gang member and it doesn't work and the cop ends up in a coma too.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 20, 2012)

Someone should pistol whip that fat slob of a cop.  In the military they have minimum standards for fitness and you cannot get over a certain size; why is that not the same for law enforcement?


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 20, 2012)

redz said:


> She shouldn`t have ran, while no one deserves the worst case scenario I`m sure the cop did not intend to do as much damage as what happened either. I`m not a cop and don`t even personally know any but it seems alot of people judge them one and the same.




"She shouldn't have ran" is not a smart argument when he clearly broke policy by deploying his taser. He didn't intend it to do that much damage? That's why we have policies in the first place. 

A Taser is an alternative to deadly force. If a non-violent suspect is fleeing, you don't immediately get to Taser them simply because they are running away. 

The whole point of a Taser is to give police an alternative to SHOOTING SOMEONE WITH A GUN. It is an alternative to taking a life. It is not to capture non-violent suspects and it is certainly not to ensure compliance with a police order. IT CERTAINLY IS NOT TO BE USED ON A FUCKING TEENAGE GIRL WHO IS IN NO WAY THREATENING THE OFFICER'S SAFETY. 

It is the cop with superior knowledge and training that is supposed to be able to control the situation. Because a high, scared teenage girl chose to run does not mean that she should be tased. 

People, get your head's out of your asses. Stop justifying police abuse. You should demand more from your public officials. Whenever you say "oh she shouldn't have run" you are justifying the blatant and inexcusable SHITTING UPON of our Fourth Amendment rights to be free from excessive force.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

playing basketball with boys on tar and cement courts we had people get slammed hard and fall and i've bit it on bikes and slammed to the pavement or on rocks. usually even if your hands are impossible to get under you fast enough you're ok even if you hit your head. that scenario with the cop rarely results in that kind of injury, it was a freak accident. that said i don't think he had to tase her i think he did cuz he warned her and he was following through out of frustration. it looks to me like he could have caught her if he tried or if she was a donut.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

maxpro2 said:


> "She shouldn't have ran" is not a smart argument when he clearly broke policy by deploying his taser. He didn't intend it to do that much damage? That's why we have policies in the first place.
> 
> A Taser is an alternative to deadly force. If a non-violent suspect is fleeing, you don't immediately get to Taser them simply because they are running away.
> 
> ...




from what i understand if you commit two hit and runs injuring innocent people you are a violent offender and we do not  have the right to make a break for it once we are in custody.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 20, 2012)

If she was involved in felony hit and runs and under the influence, that is more reason that cop should've placed her under arrest and sat her ass in the backseat of his car. From what I've heard, he did that. Well, then, he made another blunder and didn't shut the door, cause cop cars don't allow you to open the back doors from the inside...

This is just my opinion, may or may not be the case, but, that taser may have been new, and he might have just thought this was the opportune time to test it.

Phuquin cops!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

Iron addict see the photo in the link here. he did that and she took one of the cuffs off while locked in the back. she ran from a substation not his car. 

The FDLE found Cole's actions justified, because troopers said Maudsley  was running toward traffic along Highway 19, and might have caused an  accident.

his job is public safety. this girl already endangered herself and the public twice and was about to do it again that's why he's not being strung up. if i had been driving near there with my kids and they got hurt i'd want his head for not doing whatever he had to to stop her before she endangered more people. 


Exclusive: Trooper defends tasing, new video shows suspect out of handcuffs


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> from what i understand if you commit two hit and runs injuring innocent people you are a violent offender and we do not  have the right to make a break for it once we are in custody.



From what I understand, you know very little about this subject.  

First, you're assuming that her hit and runs resulting in serious bodily injury. In most states, a mere hit and run is a misdemeanor, at best. 


Second, you're ignoring the whole objective reasonableness test of the Fourth Amendment. 

Past hit and runs are simply not a serious crime to warrant this. If you have a murderer and he is running away, yes, tase him. He is dangerous and you cannot let him get away. But two hit and runs and driving with a suspending license? Unreal. 

Did the suspect pose an IMMEDIATE THREAT to the officer's lives? Absolutely not. Running toward a highway that is an unspecified distance away is not enough to deploy heightened force. 

If you like living in a police state where officials can do whatever they want and get away with whatever they do, then keep posting. Keep saying it was justified. Keep saying she shouldn't have run. But remember that doing so directly shits upon our Constitution. If you're ok with that, go ahead, keep defending the cop. You are part of the problem.


----------



## redz (Feb 20, 2012)

> If a non-violent suspect is fleeing, you don't immediately get to Taser them simply because they are running away.


Hit and run is non-violent? the roads are a safer place with her off of them.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Iron addict see the photo in the link here. he did that and she took one of the cuffs off while locked in the back. she ran from a substation not his car.
> 
> The FDLE found Cole's actions justified, because troopers said Maudsley  was running toward traffic along Highway 19, and might have caused an  accident.
> 
> ...



Way to fall into the propaganda machine. I'd love for one of your kids to be tasered, resulting in paralysis. I wonder if you'd say "Oh, that's cool, she may have been running toward a highway."

Oh, by the way, if you fall for the "running toward a highway" excuse, then you are basically justifying every use of every Taser deployment all over the nation. 

We need our officers to be better than this. He could have caught her with less force, period. Oh, and did you see all the other officers run out at the end? Please tell me that one of them couldn't have caught her. Please.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 20, 2012)

redz said:


> Hit and run is non-violent? the roads are a safer place with her off of them.



Yeah, they usually are non-violent. Compare that to a murder or an armed robbery, where there is serious risk of IMMINENT danger if the FELON gets away.

But, you know, if you are cool with cops being vigilantes and shitting on our rights, continue to post. Every post you make in this officer's defense erodes your own rights.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Feb 20, 2012)

maxpro2 said:


> Way to fall into the propaganda machine. I'd love for one of your kids to be tasered, resulting in paralysis. I wonder if you'd say "Oh, that's cool, she may have been running toward a highway."
> 
> Oh, by the way, if you fall for the "running toward a highway" excuse, then you are basically justifying every use of every Taser deployment all over the nation.
> 
> We need our officers to be better than this. He could have caught her with less force, period. Oh, and did you see all the other officers run out at the end? Please tell me that one of them couldn't have caught her. Please.



Maybe it is you who is falling for the propaganda


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

maxpro2 said:


> Way to fall into the propaganda machine. I'd love for one of your kids to be tasered, resulting in paralysis. I wonder if you'd say "Oh, that's cool, she may have been running toward a highway."
> 
> Oh, by the way, if you fall for the "running toward a highway" excuse, then you are basically justifying every use of every Taser deployment all over the nation.
> 
> We need our officers to be better than this. He could have caught her with less force, period. Oh, and did you see all the other officers run out at the end? Please tell me that one of them couldn't have caught her. Please.



you need to comprehend what you read better and read more of a persons opinion to get where they are coming from. you missed where i said " that said i don't think he had to tase her i think he did cuz he warned  her and he was following through out of frustration. it looks to me  like he could have caught her if he tried or if she was a donut"     . 

i'm just stating why he's not getting strung up. 


and my kids aren't crack heads and know enough not to run from cops. he shouldn't have tased her he should have grabbed her but he did have to consider the risk she posed. don't tell me some strung out druggie knows enough not to run into traffic or that most people wouldn't panic and cause an accident trying not to hit her. she was so fucked up she caused two accidents driving already.  

there are tons of kids like her around here they will never amount to anything but meat on a jail cot or a slab. a couple got shot during a home invasion here just the other day. they were after drugs. these aren't innocent kids they are a risk to public safety and that's their choice. 

the officer should be in trouble for misuse of the taser but it was a freak accident she got hurt so bad. it's pathetic there are cops that can't out run a little doped up teen girl but it's equally pathetic how this girl was behaving. hard time feeling sorry for her. i'm sure she gave a fuck if she was endangering anyone driving in her condition.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

i read somewhere that her mom should be lawyering up to defend against the lawsuits from the people hurt in the hit and runs. not sure anyone was actually hurt.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 20, 2012)

The bitch shouldn't have escaped.  End of story.


----------



## banker23 (Feb 20, 2012)

I worry about getting arrested...my hands won't go behind my back without risking permanent damage. They might beat me up for resisting arrest when it's just that my arms DON"T bend that way.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

if you're respectful and tell them you'd like to comply but it's not physically possibly i don't see why they wouldn't be reasonable. the police here deal with a lot of shit but they are pretty nice guys. a simple solution is to stay out of trouble.


----------



## LAM (Feb 20, 2012)

maxpro2 said:


> If you like living in a police state where officials can do whatever they want and get away with whatever they do, then keep posting. Keep saying it was justified. Keep saying she shouldn't have run. But remember that doing so directly shits upon our Constitution. If you're ok with that, go ahead, keep defending the cop. You are part of the problem.



police state? what you talking about Willis?

those detention centers that KBR has been building all over the US are to "protect us" from the terrorists!


----------



## redz (Feb 20, 2012)

> Yeah, they usually are non-violent. Compare that to a murder or an armed robbery, where there is serious risk of IMMINENT danger if the FELON gets away.


So there isn`t a risk of a further hit and run? that makes no senese she already endangered several lives....


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 20, 2012)

redz said:


> So there isn`t a risk of a further hit and run? that makes no senese she already endangered several lives....



What the FUCK are you talking about? In a hit in run, the crime is the running, not the hitting. It is not a crime to get into a car accident. It is a crime to leave the scene of a car accident. How does leaving the scene of a car accident endanger lives? 

Under your argument, every bad driver should be Tasered.

Again, contrast LEAVING the scene of a car accident with an actually serious crime such as aggravated assault, murder, or armed robbery. In those serious crimes, there is a heightened need to ensure that the suspect is captured, and the very nature of those crimes warrant a heightened use of force. You don't fuck around with someone who has committed such a heinous crime and could be armed. 

With a suspect who is accused of leaving the scene of a car accident, there are no such compelling justifications for serious force.


----------



## redz (Feb 20, 2012)

> What the FUCK are you talking about? In a hit in run, the crime is the running, not the hitting. It is not a crime to get into a car accident. It is a crime to leave the scene of a car accident. How does leaving the scene of a car accident endanger lives?
> 
> Under your argument, every bad driver should be Tasered.


Not at all..... she hit MULTIPLE vehicles not 1, you make no sense and are illogical.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 20, 2012)

redz said:


> Not at all..... she hit MULTIPLE vehicles not 1, you make no sense and are illogical.



Getting into a car accident is not a crime. Seriously, you are basically advocating that if someone who has been in a few car accidents gets pulled over and runs from the cops, they can basically be treated as a serious felon.

Think about what you are saying.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

isn't it a crime to hit other cars when you're shit faced? she was charged with hit and run and then they found out she was full of drugs... wouldn't that make the hit and run offenses a tad more serious?


----------



## redz (Feb 20, 2012)

> Think about what you are saying.


I have and multiple hit and runs is pretty serious, how many need to happen before you would agree she as a threat to the public? 5? give me a break by your logic she needed to seriously harm or kill someone to be a criminal.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

Florida Mug Shots Search

*Charge 1*




*STATUTE: *812.014(2)(C)(6)/F



*CHARGE: *GRAND THEFT (MOTOR VEHICLE)



*BOND: *5000

*Charge 1*



*STATUTE: *810.02(4)(B)/F



*CHARGE: *BURGLARY; CONVEYANCE UNOCCUPIED



*BOND: *5000

*Charge 1*



*STATUTE: *812.014(2)(A)/F



*CHARGE: *GRAND THEFT



*BOND: *2000

the girl was a lot more trouble than just a bad driver.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 20, 2012)

Garantee he doesn't feel bad about it one bit.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 20, 2012)

redz said:


> I have and multiple hit and runs is pretty serious, how many need to happen before you would agree she as a threat to the public? 5? give me a break by your logic she needed to seriously harm or kill someone to be a criminal.



Ok ready, numbnuts? I am going to break it down for your ignorant brain. 

1) Serial Killer: If this person gets away from police, you are basically putting an armed and dangerous maniac on the loose. They could take a hostage or continue to kill. 

2) Hit and Run Driver: If this person gets away from police, then the next time she gets in a car accident, she might flee the scene of the accident, preventing the car or cars she hit from getting her insurance information. 

Do you not see the fucking difference?


----------



## redz (Feb 20, 2012)

> Ok ready, numbnuts? I am going to break it down for your ignorant brain.
> 
> 1) Serial Killer: If this person gets away from police, you are basically putting an armed and dangerous maniac on the loose. They could take a hostage or continue to kill.
> 
> ...



Hey douche bag,

What does that have to do with anything? your scenario 2 does not match the person we are talking about.....


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 20, 2012)

redz said:


> hey douche bag,
> 
> what does that have to do with anything? Your scenario 2 does not match the person we are talking about.....



she is not a fucking violent felon and that's the fucking bottom line! Get your head out of your fucking ass. You do not use serious force on suspects who are not violent, who do not threaten the cop, and who you could just reach out and grab. That is the point you close minded canadian dumb fuck.


----------



## redz (Feb 20, 2012)

I would describe her as a threat to the public.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 20, 2012)

redz said:


> I would describe her as a threat to the public.



I would describe you as a brain dead fucking moron. But that doesn't mean I can Terri Schiavo you, as much as I want to.


----------



## redz (Feb 20, 2012)

> I would describe you as a brain dead fucking moron. But that doesn't mean I can Terri Schiavo you, as much as I want to.


Correction, I am not brain dead, however the potential threat to the public now is.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 20, 2012)

maxpro2 said:


> What the FUCK are you talking about? In a hit in run, the crime is the running, not the hitting. It is not a crime to get into a car accident. It is a crime to leave the scene of a car accident. How does leaving the scene of a car accident endanger lives?
> 
> Under your argument, every bad driver should be Tasered.
> 
> ...



In most hit and runs the reason for running is because the person is under the influence....  In this girls case I'd say that was of high probability.  But that's neither here nor there, the main thing is  dumb girl and fat cop and 2 wrongs don't make a right, so no one is going to win in this threads pissing match cause we're all down wind...


----------



## LAM (Feb 20, 2012)

maniclion said:


> In most hit and runs the reason for running is because the person is under the influence....  In this girls case I'd say that was of high probability.  But that's neither here nor there, the main thing is  dumb girl and fat cop and 2 wrongs don't make a right, so no one is going to win in this threads pissing match cause we're all down wind...



almost 600 Americans have died after being tasered since early 2000.  estimates put the number of American's shot and killed by US local LE to be near 10K over the last decade as that statistical data is not required to be reported to the feds.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2012)

Prince said:


> does not matter, he had no reason to tase her in the back, he will lose the lawsuit.


 I see you have no experience in these matters, Prince.  The officer will win the lawsuit on qualified immunity grounds - easily.  I am not saying it is right.  It is just reality.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 21, 2012)

If a civilian engaged in similar action, would it not be pursued as negligent endangerment or attempted murder? Cops get away with way too much, and it seems the reason for it is our country's knee-jerk deference toward authority. Police action should be measured by the same standard applied to the rest of us tax paying yokels.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> If a civilian engaged in similar action, would it not be pursued as negligent endangerment or attempted murder? Cops get away with way too much, and it seems the reason for it is our country's knee-jerk deference toward authority. Police action should be measured by the same standard applied to the rest of us tax paying yokels.


 There are definitely different rules for police.  The reason is that you can be sued for pretty much anything.  Police officers are in a position to be sued a lot, and the courts have devised qualified immunity as a doctrine that gives officers a little leeway so long as they are acting the way another officer would have acted in similar circumstances.

Qualified immunity | LII / Legal Information Institute

Unless the plaintiff's attorney can point to clearly established law showing that it violates a citizen's rights to be tazed when fleeing from the police, then she will lose on qualified immunity grounds.


----------



## LAM (Feb 21, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> If a civilian engaged in similar action, would it not be pursued as negligent endangerment or attempted murder? Cops get away with way too much, and it seems the reason for it is our country's knee-jerk deference toward authority. Police action should be measured by the same standard applied to the rest of us tax paying yokels.



most americans don't see the correlation between the rise of the military industrial complex and the prison industrial complex since the 70's and 80's nor the rise of private security forces like Blackwater, G4S, etc. even as the violent crime rate continues to fall....it's all just a coincidence....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

I dont now what to think


the cop was within his regs to do what he did...but it was an asshole thing to do


i will say if it was a black girl we would be loling...at that makes me not like myself a little bit...i may rethink my racist attitude


----------



## ecot3c inside (Feb 21, 2012)

he actually could of grabbed her! even being a fat fuck like he is she cannot run that quick with your arms tied behind your back, plus he clearly stopped and shot her. wtf. i hope they just fire all the fatties.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 21, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> There are definitely different rules for police.  The reason is that you can be sued for pretty much anything.  Police officers are in a position to be sued a lot, and the courts have devised qualified immunity as a doctrine that gives officers a little leeway so long as they are acting the way another officer would have acted in similar circumstances.
> 
> Qualified immunity | LII / Legal Information Institute
> 
> Unless the plaintiff's attorney can point to clearly established law showing that it violates a citizen's rights to be tazed when fleeing from the police, then she will lose on qualified immunity grounds.



Against the individual officer, you're right, assuming there is no clear cut case law on Taser usage in Florida. 

But as you know, when you sue someone you sue everyone. She could still prevail against the police department by showing police misconduct resulted from a policy or established practice of tolerating similar abuses or from inadequate training.

Heightened burden, yes, but not impossible. I'm sure with these gung-ho fatass cops in Florida, she will have something to sink her teeth into.


----------

